# Nuts Planet



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Nuts planet produce some excellent looking busts of character from a television series that you may recognize. . . 



















And a certain movie too










They also produce a range of stylized historical miniatures: 


























*Useful Links*

Home

Blog 

Contact


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice find! The detail on every piece is amazing. My only complaint (and this is very minor mind you) is that I wish they had a non painted picture of each bust as well.


----------

